# Persian: It’s water under the bridge.



## seitt

Greetings,

‘It’s water under the bridge.’ is used to say that something is over and done with and forgotten.

German uses ‘Schnee von gestern’ (yesterday’s snow) in the same sense.

What do you say in Colloquial Persian? I've got a feeling it might be something to do with "آب ریخته", but perhaps I'm wrong.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

آب رفته به جوي باز نمي‌گردد
گذشته‌ها، گذشته
غصّه‌ي گذشته رو نخور
چيزيه كه شده، فكر الان باش
.
.
.


----------



## Qureshpor

هر چه گذشت گذشت


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> هر چه گذشت گذشت



In modern Persian we say: گذشته‌ها، گذشته


----------



## Ben422

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> ‘It’s water under the bridge.’ is used to say that something is over and done with and forgotten.
> 
> German uses ‘Schnee von gestern’ (yesterday’s snow) in the same sense.
> 
> What do you say in Colloquial Persian? I've got a feeling it might be something to do with "آب ریخته", but perhaps I'm wrong.
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



It's not wrong. We can use "*(آب ریخته (شده*" to refer to a situation that cannot be changed anymore. However, I don't think there's a fixed proverb or idiom for it. To use it in a sentence, we can say:

آبی که ریخته میشه رو (دیگه) نمیشه جمع کرد
آب ریخته (شده) رو (دیگه) نمیشه جمع کرد
آبی که ریخت، دیگه ریخته
آب ریخته به کوزه جمع نمی شود


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - I should point out that 'it's water under the bridge' emphasises that something is over and done with, not that it cannot be changed.

For example:
Mother: What, are you really going to meet up with Mohsen? Didn't he punch you in the nose a couple of weeks ago?
Son: That's all water under the bridge. We're great friends now.


----------



## searcher123

Oh, yes. Thanks for clarification. So the best equivalent is:

گذشته‌ها، گذشته

Your example:

مادر: چي؟ واقعا مي‌خواي بري محسن رو ببيني؟ مگه همين يكي دو هفته پيش نبود كه با مشت زد توي دماغت؟
پسر: گذشته‌ها گذشته. الان ديگه با هم خيلي رفيقيم


----------



## Ben422

َAlso "هر چی بوده تموم شده رفته".


----------



## Qureshpor

هر چه بادا باد


----------



## Ben422

QURESHPOR said:


> هر چه بادا باد


It's nothing to do with 'water under the bridge'. The literal translation of *هرچه بادا باد* is something like '*whatever is to be let it be*'. This is used by someone who decides to take a risk even though they know that something bad could happen to them as a result.


----------



## searcher123

I agree with *Ben422*. هرچه بادا باد is completely different of 'it's water under the bridge' and its equivalent in English is 'come what will/may' or 'whatever happens'.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very useful indeed.


----------



## seitt

Hi,

Great to see this old thread again!

Re چيزيه كه شده، فكر الان باش, please could you supply any extra kasres?

Best

Simon


----------



## Ben422

Hi Simon,The only kasre is between فكر and الان

Cizie ke šode, (be) fekr*e* alân bâš.

چيزي است = چيزيه = it is something
كه شده = that has happened


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------

